
Lifers, FBI guys, and Acquired CEOs - mblakele
http://kellblog.com/2013/05/28/lifers-fbi-guys-and-acquired-ceos/
======
mblakele
Posted mostly for the acqui-hire content.

> The only other group I’ve seen that consistently has power is the CEOs of
> acquired companies.

> If you’re an acquired founder/CEO, then go make your impact. You may have
> significantly more power than you know. Go leverage it to make a difference.

